# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 52)



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*What are your favorite low-budget alternatives to high-cost items?*

 


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2014)

Consulate Scotch. While I'd prefer a good single malt, Consulate stands up quite well against its more expensive brethren J&B and Dewars.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2014)

Lumber that I mill instead of buying from a lumber yard or big box store. Same goes for tools and jigs when I can make them. Anything that is re purposed. Found turning stock instead of purchased, unless I buy it from wood barter of course.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2014)

Used tools. When I can I always try to buy pre owned, let someone else take the depreciation and usually the vintage stuff is better built.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2014)

lumber that somebody else milled- got sick of storing and moving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2014)

Larceny and embezzlement.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd say tools and especially bartering for them. What I give for tools I could always make my money back having a yard sale in February, during a snowstorm! I don't care if I need a particular tool or not, if the price is right I can always make money. If I can work it off or trade for it, that just makes it cheaper for me.


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am always on the lookout for pen kits or blanks on sale on IAP or Ebay


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2014)

I love finding cheap lumber. I've picked up used cabinet doors for a dollar that were solid cherry! I'm always on the hunt through the Habitat for Humanity stores here looking for deals like that.


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2014)

Something that I've done for years is keep a few buckets of dry dirt in any shops or garages that I've worked in to use as floor dry or just leave it on the floor and park something over it. When you get a spill just throw some on it and sweep it up the next day. The funny part is that people just hate it, but are plenty willing to go waste someone else's money at the parts house for floor dry.
The owner of the last ranch I worked for liked the idea just fine after I let him know that I'd need a pallet of floor dry every month if he didn't care for some dirt on the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

